# Reading Chair -- What Is Best?



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello Again -- Still Waiting --

What is the best kind of reading chair to have? I am retired and find that I tend to nod off when I try to read depending on the time of day.  I used to be such an avid reader, but I must confess that the computer and internet got me away from my first love.  What kind of chair do you use?  

ZU


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a recliner with a good reading lamp behind it and it is two steps from my computer.  When I rest from reading I can check out these boards.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Like Dori I read in my recliner with a light over my shoulder.  The recliner is the most comfortable chair in the house, and my cat can lay on my legs without interrupting my reading.  It's where I spent most of this weekend, getting acquainted with Bibi (my new Kindle).


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

My 26 lb miniature schnauzer Sparky lays in my chair beside me or when he decides to sprawl across my lap he makes a great rest for my Kindle in its portfolio cover.

I should mention however, that my doctor recommended that I sit only in wing back chairs for more back support.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I read while sitting in my comfy Lazy Boy with a Verilux Natural Daylight Floor Lamp over my shoulder. Most time there is either the cat or dog OR both napping on my lap.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Reading chair?  What's that?  I read while I'm doing the dishes


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Now that the cold weather is here, on the coach with the dog, she's too big for both of us in the wing chair

I can read anyplace any time. 

Thinking of getting a ski outfit so I can sit out side and read my kindle and let the dog run around.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there's my end of the sofa and my husband's end.  Mine has a lamp with a full spectrum bulb in it and a table with note paper and writing implement as well as a place to put down my drink.  I also have a lap desk.  So the TV is on and when the commercials come I read or play on the computer.  My computer is one of the small Sony Vaio's so it and my Kindle can share the lap desk if needed.  I TOTALLY multitask  

I do get up at least every 15 minutes and walk upstairs and come back down just 'cause.  Or move the laundry or re-fil my drink or something.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Chaise lounge or bed for me. A table next to each for my beverage of choice and a nice reading lamp. Before the weather got cool I loved reading and napping in my hammock!

Linda


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to agree with all those who said a recliner, to me it my recliner is my  favorite seat in the house.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Recliner, bed with one of those armchair pillows, dining room table, living room couch, throne room, planes, trains and automobiles  ...  in other words, anyplace I sit, I read.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

So far, I have been using my couch.  I even put a lamp in there so I can read at night.  Usually I use natural light from the window until it's too dark.  

I pull a light blanket up on me and Fuzzy will often sit on my stomach as I read.  I I get sleepy, we will all doze off for a while.

I can read here in my bed as well but I like the couch because it's away from the distractions of my computer and TV.  It's a nice change.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I generally read in 4 places in my house -

My recliner
In bed at night
The dining table
Camping recliner on my deck


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

I mostly read in my recliner or bed.  Since my mom got her Kindle, we read at restaurants.  We are great company!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Here are some pictures of our library. Mine is the recliner on the left. (Fixed, I hate swivel recliners.) LR's in the oversized monster on the right with the ottoman.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have something different in each of the 3 rooms I read in.
1) the living room is the couch with a big ottoman.
2) my office, when it happens to be quiet enough, I have a chaise lounge.
3) the florida room I have a recliner, I can read and look at the pool. I call it my sanctuary.


----------



## ozicat (Nov 4, 2008)

I read in my recliner or my bed and always accompanied by at least one of my three cats. I also like to read in the car...with my hubby driving, of course.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

In the living room it is either the couch with big ottoman or overstuffed arm chair. Both overlook patio and pool.
On the patio, it is the family size hammock.
In the gameroom it is the sofa piled with pillows.
Bedroom, the bed of course.
And that is just my normal spots!!

Like gertiek, I read just about anywhere!!


----------



## mommytolandl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a rocking chair and a light in a corner of the livingroom. I also read in my daughters bed, as I have to lay with her to get her to sleep. And then in my bed when she actually does fall asleep.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish I had space for a recliner!  I have a pair of overstuffed armchairs that I inherited from my Great-Aunts that have nice hassocks.  I call them my comfy chairs, one in the computer room and one in the living room.  Good back support, encourages better posture (I need that), doesn't usually encourage me to sleepiness, and I can have my laptop on my lap or a book in my hand and still have a cat with me.  Only thing I could wish for is something with a higher back for neck support when I sit back.  I also have a papa-san-type chair that folds up and stores in the attic or back bedroom, I like to pull that out to curl up in when I'm watching football or a movie.  Now that I think of it, I think I'll have it out more often to Kindle in!  

Katiekat


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Tim has the LazyBoy recliner and I'm right by him on the sofa which has a pull out ottoman like a recliner. We have the lamp there and the dining room light is always on when we read.










And my computer is just a step away.

In the summer, this is where I hang out:


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Suzanne,

That's a very nice living room you are sharing with us!  

It looks like there is a bird cage off to the right.  What kind of bird do you have?  It certainly looks like it has a nice tumble gym perch.

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Marci, we have two parrots. Goober is an orange-winged Amazon and he's 21. Ruthie is a Congo African Grey and she's 19. There's a nice sized cage next to the gym. They are out of the cage all day on either the gym or the cage. They have lots of toys on top of the cage. We like having them in the livingroom with us where the action is and they are part of the family.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Recliners are evil!  If I get any kind of recline going on, I pass out.  I do much better with a club chair and ottoman or the sofa. 

DH would tell you the toilet is the best reading chair ever made!  His Kindle never makes if out of the bathroom.   It's a habit he picked up as a child.  He's the oldest with 3 sisters.  It was the only place he could read where they left him alone.  Now I think he's just trying to get away from me.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

In the family room. We have a leather sectional that both end seats have the recliner. I sit there and the 2 Wheaten's  fight over who gets to lie next to me and get petted while I read-LOL.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

qotdr said:


> In the family room. We have a leather sectional that both end seats have the recliner. I sit there and the 2 Wheaten's fight over who gets to lie next to me and get petted while I read-LOL.


I ADORE Wheatens. So soft and furry... and mischevious (at least the one I knew). As much as I love my cat I would dearly love to have a dog as well. The dog I had when I got Buster (the cat) had to be put down almost 9 years ago. My husband says NO DOGS, and the cat votes with him, so what's a girl to do? Other than sit here with a dog-sized hole in my heart?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

SongbirdVB said:


> I ADORE Wheatens. So soft and furry... and mischevious (at least the one I knew). As much as I love my cat I would dearly love to have a dog as well. The dog I had when I got Buster (the cat) had to be put down almost 9 years ago. My husband says NO DOGS, and the cat votes with him, so what's a girl to do? Other than sit here with a dog-sized hole in my heart?


Maybe a dog will find you... Since I already have two dogs, I decided not to get another one (even though I really, really wanted an Australian Shepard). Then one day the sweetiest dog just showed up (Australian Sheppard even)... we tried to find its owner with no luck (I think it was a drop-off) and it is still here. I think I now have 3 dogs.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

TM said:


> Maybe a dog will find you... Since I already have two dogs, I decided not to get another one (even though I really, really wanted an Australian Shepard). Then one day the sweetiest dog just showed up (Australian Sheppard even)... we tried to find its owner with no luck (I think it was a drop-off) and it is still here. I think I now have 3 dogs.


If a dog finds me you can bet Buster will chase him off. The phrase "Does not play well with others" was written about him. He loves all people and will meet you at the door when you come home (also plays fetch... maybe I DO have a dog) but other 4 legged creatures are NOT welcome in his house. He has no sense of humor about that at all.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

Any animal along side while I read is the definition of bliss to me.
I love cats, but am deathly allergic to them. The neighbors cat adopted me (never allowed inside our house). So much so, that the people across the street thought I had a new pet-LOL. He was the love of my life. But, his owners didn't take care to keep him inside at night, and we think the coyotes got him  So  who knows, perhaps a neighbors dog will drop by now and then to give you company. We had one of those when we were between dogs and it was a joyful addition to the day when she stopped by to say hi.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

qotdr said:


> Any animal along side while I read is the definition of bliss to me.
> I love cats, but am deathly allergic to them. The neighbors cat adopted me (never allowed inside our house). So much so, that the people across the street thought I had a new pet-LOL. He was the love of my life. But, his owners didn't take care to keep him inside at night, and we think the coyotes got him  So who knows, perhaps a neighbors dog will drop by now and then to give you company. We had one of those when we were between dogs and it was a joyful addition to the day when she stopped by to say hi.


Ooooo, sorry about the neighbor cat. I hate to hear about things like that. My cat is strictly an indoor cat, the closest he gets to being outside is lounging in the window cussing at the birds.

I'll hope for a neighbor dog adoption, that would be wonderful! I'd love to have a dog to play with while I sit on another GREAT READING CHAIR (trying to stay on topic just a tad...), the glider on my deck. I don't sit out there much right now, November in Minnesota is not the best deck-sitting weather, but come Spring you'll have to use dynamite to get me out of the glider!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I wish I had a "chair" to call my own...I read on the couch, in bed or in the car waiting for DD to get out of school ;-p I did see a over sized round chair...and it spins!!! I'd love to curl up on that bad boy but it's way too big for our living room ;-p*


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I generally like to just relax in my bed with my Kindle. I have a back problem which makes it hurt to slouch forward, so even having my head down for a period of time can make me sore. So I lie on my back or side, with my Kindle either on my stomach or resting on the fuzzy snail and read my heart out.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I generally like to just relax in my bed with my Kindle. I have a back problem which makes it hurt to slouch forward, so even having my head down for a period of time can make me sore. So I lie on my back or side, with my Kindle either on my stomach or resting on the fuzzy snail and read my heart out.


*OMG....they have a cow!!!*


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

You just mirrored my reaction when I realized they had a snail.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Marci, we have two parrots. Goober is an orange-winged Amazon and he's 21. Ruthie is a Congo African Grey and she's 19. There's a nice sized cage next to the gym. They are out of the cage all day on either the gym or the cage. They have lots of toys on top of the cage. We like having them in the livingroom with us where the action is and they are part of the family.


Thanks for sharing the above info, Suzanne. I bet they both look gorgeous and are very smart. I'm glad you love them so much and take good care of them.

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *I wish I had a "chair" to call my own...I read on the couch, in bed or in the car waiting for DD to get out of school ;-p I did see a over sized round chair...and it spins!!! I'd love to curl up on that bad boy but it's way too big for our living room ;-p*


That sounds like the chair I have my eye on too. It just screams to me, "Come and get comfy with a good book". It is also much too large for my house.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, the most comfortable chairs in our house are our "his & hers" La-Z-Boy recliners. I have to confess, though that the two places I find best (which is not necessarily the most comfortable) for reading are at the kitchen table and in one of our chairs on the deck. The recliner is *too* comfortable, and after a while I can't read much anymore because I start to get drowsy. But sitting at the kitchen table, the chair and table height are comfortable to sit at for extended periods, but not so much that it makes me want to snooze. 

Oh, and there's still room on my lap for one of our Siberian cats to curl up if they're so inclined. ;-)

Mike


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> That sounds like the chair I have my eye on too. It just screams to me, "Come and get comfy with a good book". It is also much too large for my house.


*LOL, my girlfriend and I were out shopping for a couch for her....I immediately jumped on it and she and I both said at the same time, "It spins!" I did see a smaller version of it at Bob's Furniture...don't know if you have one near you but it'll still be too big. I love it because of all the pillows and it's just so darn comfortable *


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, my girlfriend and I were out shopping for a couch for her....I immediately jumped on it and she and I both said at the same time, "It spins!" I did see a smaller version of it at Bob's Furniture...don't know if you have one near you but it'll still be too big. I love it because of all the pillows and it's just so darn comfortable *


I saw it in a magazine and it looked perfect for reading, then I saw one in person. I did get right in it and took it for a spin. Sadly for the both of us, it just does not fit!

If I can figure out how to put a picture in the body of a post I will let everyone else see what we are raving about. Wouldn't it be funny if we are both talking about different chairs? 

I got it!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I saw it in a magazine and it looked perfect for reading, then I saw one in person. I did get right in it and took it for a spin. Sadly for the both of us, it just does not fit!
> 
> If I can figure out how to put a picture in the body of a post I will let everyone else see what we are raving about. Wouldn't it be funny if we are both talking about different chairs?
> 
> I got it!


*That's the chair!!!! I am so in love with it!!! Imagine curling up with your Kindle and a nice cup of tea...ahhhhh.*


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I either read on the sofa with sun coming in the window,
in backyard on a chair with cusion, getting sun, or
in my sleep number bed...love it...on a 35, nice and squishy, and read on my side.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I saw it in a magazine and it looked perfect for reading, then I saw one in person. I did get right in it and took it for a spin. Sadly for the both of us, it just does not fit!
> 
> If I can figure out how to put a picture in the body of a post I will let everyone else see what we are raving about. Wouldn't it be funny if we are both talking about different chairs?
> 
> I got it!


Oh girls, I love the chair! Is Macy's the only place you can get it? Am I seriously considering buying a chair for my Kindle? I think I am   I have a big empty corner in my bedroom too. Can we spell RATIONALIZATION...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Can we spell RATIONALIZATION...


M-O-O-N?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

That chair is very similar to one that I have been looking at at Room and Board:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> M-O-O-N?


LOL but it is a gorgeous chair, the only thing I would add would be an ottoman.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay - I will resist the urge to buy a kindle chair, even though i have an empty space in my bedroom and the boy rarely uses his recliner - it could stand to be replaced.

The love seat i currently use for DTB will have to be enough, right

LOL at M-O-O-N


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

That Large Swivel Chair must be available from different sources at different price points. I copied the picture from Macy's because that was the first picture I found. I have seen a similar chair in high end magazines and the one I test drove was in a lower end furniture store.

I can just see myself in that chair with a grandchild tucked under each arm reading Fudge or Ramona or David Gets in Trouble and laughing our heads off.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> LOL but it is a gorgeous chair, the only thing I would add would be an ottoman.


Yes, a cresent shaped ottoman that would fit the curve of the chair.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

cat616 said:


> That Large Swivel Chair must be available from different sources at different price points. I copied the picture from Macy's because that was the first picture I found. I have seen a similar chair in high end magazines and the one I test drove was in a lower end furniture store.
> 
> I can just see myself in that chair with a grandchild tucked under each arm reading Fudge or Ramona or David Gets in Trouble and laughing our heads off.


Does anyone know the approximate cost?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Does anyone know the approximate cost?


The one from Room and Board is $999. The one from Macy's is on sale right now for the same price.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Does anyone know the approximate cost?


*The two I saw ranged from $500-$700.*


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

$500 isn't bad but my hubby would flip at $1000 for a "reading chair." He thinks I am over the top with my Kindle anyway. Did I mention he is not a reader so what can you expect?   He is into tools and wood working. I think I've rolled my eyes on some of his purchases. 

Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> $500 isn't bad but my hubby would flip at $1000 for a "reading chair." He thinks I am over the top with my Kindle anyway. Did I mention he is not a reader so what can you expect?  He is into tools and wood working. I think I've rolled my eyes on some of his purchases.
> 
> Linda


So maybe he can build you a comfy reading chair and then you can get Decalgirl to make a matching skin.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that's a thought!

Linda


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Recliner, bed with one of those armchair pillows, dining room table, living room couch, throne room, planes, trains and automobiles ... in other words, anyplace I sit, I read.


LOL Gertie! You described me to a T. Though I don't have a recliner... In our great room we have a couch and a loveseat. My hubby is usually sprawled out on the couch, so that leaves the comfy loveseat for me. The best part is that we have a big cushy ottoman which I slide over to prop up my feet if I want. My dog (26 pound Cocker Spaniel) is usually wedged right up against me. It's so weird - there's a whole other cushion she could rest on... but NO... She has to snuggle up really close! Often times the cat comes to sit on my lap as well. One thing I do need is a better lamp though. I have a nice decorative floor lamp, but I think I might check out some different lightbulbs or something.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

colleen said:


> One thing I do need is a better lamp though. I have a nice decorative floor lamp, but I think I might check out some different lightbulbs or something.


All but one of my lamps is good for reading. That's my criteria for buying a lamp. Come to think of it, room for books is my criteria for buying a house, too, not to mention a book pocket in my car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Urrrrgh. Don't even mention floor lamps. I have been looking for the perfect one for my living room for 3 years. Still have not found it yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> Urrrrgh. Don't even mention floor lamps. I have been looking for the perfect one for my living room for 3 years. Still have not found it yet.


I go for utility rather than beauty. Family, friends, they all tell me how cute I could fix up my house and they are all willing to help (or take over). The closest I can come to naming my style is _whimsical_. Meaning I buy things on a whim and then find a place in my house to plop it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I go for utility rather than beauty. Family, friends, they all tell me how cute I could fix up my house and they are all willing to help (or take over). The closest I can come to naming my style is _whimsical_.


I wish the ice cream truck would roll by. I haven't had a whimcicle in years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

If this tells you anything about the floor lamp problem, Jim will not even weigh in on that topic. Is it too much to ask for a "mission" style floor lamp with out a stained glass shade? One that isn't either hideously ugly or wildly expensive?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

*Three frigging years we've been looking for one!* Ever since we bought our house. I've given up.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> If this tells you anything about the floor lamp problem, Jim will not even weigh in on that topic. Is it too much to ask for a "mission" style floor lamp with out a stained glass shade? One that isn't either hideously ugly or wildly expensive?


I am having the same problem... I have no lamps in the living room at all. I have wonderful natural light, but at night it is very dark. Larry & I have such different tastes that we can't agree on furniture or accessories! He is so comptempory and I am more old world/rustic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

LR and share a love of Mission-style furniture.  We've never argued over decorating the house.  We simply can't find the floor lamp we want.  Anywhere.  Ditto a storage tower or chest for our DVD's and video tapes.  (We bought a new TV stand when we bought our new TV and it has no storage space, so all our movies are now stacked on one end of the dining room table.)


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> LR and share a love of Mission-style furniture. We've never argued over decorating the house. We simply can't find the floor lamp we want. Anywhere. Ditto a storage tower or chest for our DVD's and video tapes. (We bought a new TV stand when we bought our new TV and it has no storage space, so all our movies are now stacked on one end of the dining room table.)


Here's some interesting web pages.

www.missiontimedesigns.com/bookcases.htm
missionoakdesigns.com/bookcases.htm

If you don't want to buy online. Print out a picture of what you like and take it with. The furniture stores usually have a wide selection of companies they can order from. Even if they don't have mission in stock they should have something from the company so you can at least get an idea of quality. Storage towers/bookcases are hard, they usually take up too much floor space to warrant stocking.


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> If this tells you anything about the floor lamp problem, Jim will not even weigh in on that topic. Is it too much to ask for a "mission" style floor lamp with out a stained glass shade? One that isn't either hideously ugly or wildly expensive?


Nope, I think they absolutely do NOT exist. At least not at an affordable price. And BJ, if it's any consolation... I've been looking for the same thing for over 6 years since we bought our house!

Let me know if you find something!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am having the same problem... I have no lamps in the living room at all. I have wonderful natural light, but at night it is very dark. Larry & I have such different tastes that we can't agree on furniture or accessories! He is so comptempory and I am more old world/rustic.


I've got it. Chrome and Glass (modern) Lanterns (old world).


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

sebat said:


> Here's some interesting web pages.
> 
> www.missiontimedesigns.com/bookcases.htm
> missionoakdesigns.com/bookcases.htm
> ...


We have two problems regarding a media tower, other than that it must be Mission. One is dimensions: it can't be more than 20" wide or more than 50" tall. Second, it must be cherry.

The only one we've found that we both like is $200.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

colleen said:


> Nope, I think they absolutely do NOT exist. At least not at an affordable price. And BJ, if it's any consolation... I've been looking for the same thing for over 6 years since we bought our house!
> 
> Let me know if you find something!


Harris Marcus, use to do them. Their web page isn't working, so I don't know if they still do. I've been out of the business since 2004. There's 4 major releases each year...just like clothing...accessories change constantly.

Don't know what you consider affordable. Harris Marcus were usually in the $199 to $250 range.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

sebat said:


> Don't know what you consider affordable. Harris Marcus were usually in the $199 to $250 range.


I don't consider that "affordable" for a damn floor lamp.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't consider that "affordable" for a damn floor lamp.


 

Have you looked at Target, Hobby Lobby, Menards, Gordons? It you have them in your area, they usually have cute, inexpensive lamps.



Bacardi Jim said:


> We have two problems regarding a media tower, other than that it must be Mission. One is dimensions: it can't be more than 20" wide or more than 50" tall. Second, it must be cherry.
> 
> The only one we've found that we both like is $200.


That is hard. Cherry is almost unheard of in Mission and 20" is pretty hard to find, as well. Put those together and I can see why you aren't finding anything.

I would recommend checking out the same places I listed for lamps.

I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, we've been to Target. It was the first place we went, as that's where we got our end-table lamps, and we _love_ them. No luck. Been to Hobby Lobby. No luck. We don't have any of those other stores. But we've been everywhere. We found one we might settle for a couple of months ago at Garden Ridge, but we aren't wild about it. Still looking.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

How about Lowe's or Home Depot?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> How about Lowe's or Home Depot?


Those were going to be my next places to recommend. Menard's is a lumber yard, too.

Forgot about Garden Ridge. I haven't been in one of those for years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> How about Lowe's or Home Depot?


Does "everywhere" mean something different in Texas than it does in Arkansas?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Does "everywhere" mean something different in Texas than it does in Arkansas?


"Over yonder" here in Alabama and I'm "fixin" to go buy a reading lamp.


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

BJ & LR,

How about House/Yard/Garage Sales, Auctions, second hand shops, pawn shops, classifieds, product swaps, eBay?

Do you have T J Maxx, Marshalls, Home Goods or any of the other TJX stores in your area?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

cat616 said:


> BJ & LR,
> 
> How about House/Yard/Garage Sales, Auctions, second hand shops, pawn shops, classifieds, product swaps, eBay?
> 
> Do you have T J Maxx, Marshalls, Home Goods or any of the other TJX stores in your area?


   

Now I think we are just making suggestions to aggravate BJ. 

See this post...


Bacardi Jim said:


> Does "everywhere" mean something different in Texas than it does in Arkansas?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sure it will take an estate/garage sale for us to find what we want.  Yes, we've hit all the secondhand stores in town.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

sebat said:


> Now I think we are just making suggestions to aggravate BJ.


exactly...









I would have posted the smiley sticking out his tongue, but BJ got really weird on me the last time I did that!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Angela said:


> exactly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny. I thought about that, too. Then decided against it. I remember reading that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> I would have posted the smiley sticking out his tongue, but BJ got really weird on me the last time I did that!!


You never did lick me _there_.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: the custom media shelves:  when I want something of a particular dimension in wood I tell the hubby.  He draws things and re-draws things until it's right.  Then he goes and buys wood and builds it.  He could do that for you too. . . .but it might end up costing more than you want.  He doesn't charge me. . . .money.

He's just glad I haven't requested more bookshelves lately. . . .

ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Re: the custom media shelves: when I want something of a particular dimension in wood I tell the hubby. He draws things and re-draws things until it's right. Then he goes and buys wood and builds it. He could do that for you too. . . .but it might end up costing more than you want. He doesn't charge me. . . .money.
> 
> He's just glad I haven't requested more bookshelves lately. . . .
> 
> ann


I actually know a cabinetmaker from another forum. I talked to him about it and he said he could probably make it for under $100. But the shipping would be outrageous, as I want real wood and not particleboard and it would be quite heavy. Overall, it wasn't going to save me much over getting the one we found online. *shrug*


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, as much fun as this has been... I gotta get myself up from my favorite reading spot and get ready for choir practice... catch you guys later!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I actually know a cabinetmaker from another forum. I talked to him about it and he said he could probably make it for under $100. But the shipping would be outrageous, as I want real wood and not particleboard and it would be quite heavy. Overall, it wasn't going to save me much over getting the one we found online. *shrug*


Let's see BJ
1) Real wood - Cherry at that,
2) Custom size and
3) Under $200?
No wonder you cannot find it!
It does not exist. Are you just messing with our heads?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Well, as much fun as this has been... I gotta get myself up from my favorite reading spot and get ready for choir practice... catch you guys later!


Hey! Me too! Gotta get my music together first. . . .

(But I got home from work and had to check in here before I did anything else. . .you people have been busy today!!)

Ann


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

cat616 said:


> Let's see BJ
> 1) Real wood - Cherry at that,
> 2) Custom size and
> 3) Under $200?
> ...


It doesn't have to be actual cherrywood, so long at it's stained that color. Pine would be fine. Heck, at this point, I'm even ready to break down and buy the crappy Sauder particleboard one, but it's too wide.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It doesn't have to be actual cherrywood, so long at it's stained that color. Pine would be fine. Heck, at this point, I'm even ready to break down and buy the crappy Sauder particleboard one, but it's too wide.


LL Bean has some nice Mission style bookcases and storage units. Have you checked there?

www.llbean.com

L

Doing my bit to help the Maine economy...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> LL Bean has some nice Mission style bookcases and storage units. Have you checked there?
> 
> www.llbean.com
> 
> ...


Theirs is slightly too tall, doesn't come in a cherry finish, and is $400.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yes, we've been to Target. It was the first place we went, as that's where we got our end-table lamps, and we _love_ them. No luck. Been to Hobby Lobby. No luck. We don't have any of those other stores. But we've been everywhere. We found one we might settle for a couple of months ago at Garden Ridge, but we aren't wild about it. Still looking.


Update: Our search for these two items has ended. Target finally came through with a serviceable floor lamp for under $100, although I am going to have to replace the lamp shade to match the table lamps in the room. As for the media storage, we decided to go with a basic mini bookshelf design by Sauder in boring black, because the cherry option just was not the right shade. At least, now I will feel like the living room is DONE.

http://www.target.com/dp/B000Z4TB6A/185-4671393-1656464

http://www.wesellsauder.com/Products.aspx?Pn=1676&Cn=33&Vid=CAB53AFC073566744


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

LR,  Happy to see you found something that you both like.  Happy Holidays.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the lamp LR!! Glad you finally found something!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm happy with the lamp, but hate the shade.  *sigh*  SOMEday the living room will be done.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I know how frustrating that can be... I finally found matching lamps for our master bedroom, but the shades aren't exactly what I wanted. I am thinking about covering them or painting/staining them to make them look older and now so brand new! You guys will find the right shades sooner or later... hopefully for your sake, BJ, sooner!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

I am using a china cabinet for a book case.  It was sitting there empty so I started putting my finished books in it.  If I leave the door open, Fuzzy likes to jump in there.


----------



## dickj (Nov 26, 2008)

You can transfer books from a Kindle to a china cabinet?


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Vampy I have an old bookcase I use for my dishes in the pantry works great, but looks terrible 


Tessa


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm happy with the lamp, but hate the shade. *sigh* SOMEday the living room will be done.


Update: We thought we had found the perfect lamp shade for the floor lamp to match the ones on the tables. We ordered them from a website sight unseen. When they finally arrived, they were not quite what we expected and not particularly well made. I figured they were serviceable and the money was already spent so I went to get modification parts for the lamps. While at our local Target, I wandered through the lighting department. Lo and behold, there were the perfect lamp shades. I even thought to myself "Where have you been all this time?" Needless to say, I promptly bought all three they had in stock (the exact number needed).

Jim, does not love the new shades as much as I do, but at least these are made well. He is now a happy camper as for all intents and purposes our living room is done. It has been quite a marathon. Now to complete the bedroom and master bath.......lol.


----------



## blkdogak (Dec 30, 2008)

I love my Lazy boy reclining couch but too much reading and I fall alsleep.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I got it!


That is pretty much the chair that I read in. The color is a bet different but other then that, same style and all. I live it. If I am not reading there, I am reading on the couch by the fireplace or in the bed. We have a temperpedic bed that is insanely comfortable. The one with the pillow top. So I can snuggle in there and read like mad.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it. It is totally comfortable and I can curl up in it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I love it. It is totally comfortable and I can curl up in it. OK, so I am not Cat but I figured I could share my feelings on the chair.


I went back and read the old post and Cat was talking about the pic. Now where did you find the chair and what is the price? I thought someone had said $1000 which is too much for me. I adore the chair though and it looks so comfy!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

I've had one of those chairs in the past.  They're pretty comfy, but don't provide enough neck support for me on their own  I had to get an extra "saddle" pillow for the top.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I've had one of those chairs in the past. They're pretty comfy, but don't provide enough neck support for me on their own I had to get an extra "saddle" pillow for the top.


Definitely wouldn't work for me then . I have cervical Dystonia and get Botox in my neck every 3 months to paralyze the muscles so my head feels like a gigantic bowling ball. I have to roll over on my side to get out of bed, high back chair at work with head rest. On the bright side when I make it to the nursing home I will have the youngest looking neck there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Linda:  You can see from the pic how low the back is.  The over-sized pillows help, but didn't do the job on their own for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I bought mine at Belfort Furniture in Virgnia.

http://www.belfortfurniture.com/Item.aspx?ItemID=-432278170&ItemNum=2200-18 This is the chair. We got the entire collection. It was less then $1000, I want to say somewhere in the $700 range. My fiancee bought the furniture for the new home so I don't know how much everything was. (I bought the appliances.)

THe neck is pretty low. Like I said, I snuggle up in it.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Linda: You can see from the pic how low the back is. The over-sized pillows help, but didn't do the job on their own for me.


I love the shape of it but you are right the back is way too low for someone that needs neck support.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

The GOOD thing about the low back is that it is a near-perfect height on which to rest a book while reading.  But it is slightly too high for you to rest your elbow on if you want to hold your head up in your hand in the classic figure-4 and too low to just loll your head over on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Would you say that's a fair assessment, Crash?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have never leaned my book on it. Mainly I sit with my back on the pillow and snuggle in and read. There is no neck support but it is a relly comfortable chair if you don't need neck support.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

cat616 said:


>


Yeah, this is an old thread, but I hopped over here from the Home Libraries thread at Chynared's suggestion. That is some chair!

The best "chairs" I've ever read in were:
1) these two yellow beanbags that I read in when I was a kid. I could sit upright and form a nice flat surface for my book or recline on one, propping my book on my chest and my feet on the second beanbag. Very comfy.  Many long afternoons spent reading on those beanbags. Alas, they got too old and my mother tossed them out. 

2) a round "papasan" I owned in college, my one "luxury" item. The first time I sat in it, I tipped backward and landed on the floor with the top half. The second time I sat in it, I promptly fell asleep, it was so comfortable. What I loved about it was when I sat back, I felt like the chair was hugging me and the curvature was perfect to prop my elbows on when holding my book. I had to leave that chair behind when I moved across country following graduation, but it was enthusiastically claimed by a friend. I've seen the new ones at Cost Plus and other places, but now they're smaller and don't feel the same anymore.

(It just occurred to me that maybe my younger back was just easier to please than the one I have now.  )

N


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Yeah, this is an old thread, but I hopped over here from the Home Libraries thread at Chynared's suggestion. That is some chair!
> 
> The best "chairs" I've ever read in were:
> 1) these two yellow beanbags that I read in when I was a kid. I could sit upright and form a nice flat surface for my book or recline on one, propping my book on my chest and my feet on the second beanbag. Very comfy.  Many long afternoons spent reading on those beanbags. Alas, they got too old and my mother tossed them out.
> ...


*The round chair is comfortable to curl up in...wish I could afford one and fit one into our living room 

I can't sit in a papasan chair...the hug/sink factor kills my back. I can imagine them being great though if I had a normal back *


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I loved my papason chair in college. It was wonderful. The round chair I have now in the living room is wonderful. It is also a great deal more expensive. (grins)


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I loved my papason chair in college. It was wonderful. The round chair I have now in the living room is wonderful. It is also a great deal more expensive. (grins)


*LOL...but probably as big, no? *


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL...but probably as big, no? *


Bigger. I can snuggle in it with the love of my life. Depending on the day that could be a book or my fiance.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Bigger. I can snuggle in it with the love of my life. Depending on the day that could be a book or my fiance.


*LMAO. I know that it would take up a good portion of my living room...it's long and narrow *


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got the King Size Corda-Roy bean bag chair. I can sit up straight, or slouch down, cock my legs over the the side, sit Indian-style, what ever position feels the most comfortable at the time. LOVE IT! Oh, and one of my Huskies (I have 2, both solid white) lays on the "back" of it, behind my head, so I have an extra head rest.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know if you would consider a hammock a "perfect reading chair" but it is my favorite... especially this time of year!


----------



## chrisgallizzi (May 19, 2009)

i hang out and read on my bed, with my ipod on. i also enjoy reading outside on the grass with my 2 dogs.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Angela said:


> I don't know if you would consider a hammock a "perfect reading chair" but it is my favorite... especially this time of year!


That is one coddled Kindle - - lying on the hammock by the pool like that. My Kindle is definitely jealous.


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Angela said:


> I don't know if you would consider a hammock a "perfect reading chair" but it is my favorite... especially this time of year!


I've been dying to have that!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harvey said:


> That is one coddled Kindle - - lying on the hammock by the pool like that. My Kindle is definitely jealous.





libros_lego said:


> I've been dying to have that!


LOL... Don't be jealous. There is plenty of room. KWINN says that all you Kindles should come on over for a pool party!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Angela said:


> I don't know if you would consider a hammock a "perfect reading chair" but it is my favorite... especially this time of year!


That _does_ look perfect! I've always wanted a hammock!

N


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

When making room for the Christmas tree, I had my husband move a chair into the corner of the dining room. It was just to get it out of the way, but it's stayed there and will stay there! My grandmother likes to sit there in the morning with our Dachshund while she has her coffee -- the grandmother, not the dog.  But, usually sometime in the afternoon, I make myself a cup of tea and a snack, use a stool as a makeshift table, and curl up in it with Trixie Kindle-Lovejoy. The color scheme in there is green and all the pictures are of trees and it's just this soothing room. The best part is that it's a sunny spot where I can look out and see part of my pond and watch birds at the feeders

We received my mother's chair from the clock repair shop, too. It was over wound, and it will now be added to the one empty wall. I know she loved that clock a lot and told me she would haunt me if I got rid of it.  

In short, the moving of the chair was an inspired accident.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I usually read on the couch or in bed.
I am planning next Spring to get rid of the couch ,and either get a loveseat and recliner,or 2 recliners.
The couch has dual recliners but they never get used.
In bed I read with a few fluffy pillows behind me


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I tackled the cleanup of our office last night... Made about 3 bags of trash. Also made a nice empty corner next to my bookshelf, and decided I wanted a new reading chair. While shopping for that, I realized that my current desk chair is totally thrashed (as well as a magnet for cat hair).

So I killed two birds with one stone and bought a really comfortable desk chair, which I'll wheel into the corner when I want to read. Bought a new lamp for the corner as well.

Here's the result (with what's left of my DTBs):


----------

